# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Dan por controlado el vertido de aguas ácidas mineras al río Odiel (Huelva)

## F. Lázaro

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...huelva-6053648




> *Dan por controlado el vertido de aguas ácidas mineras al río Odiel (Huelva)*
> 
> EFE
> LUNES, 22 DE MAYO DEL 2017 - 15:36 CEST
> 
> El vertido de aguas ácidas desde la mina onubense de La Zarza al río Odiel está controlado al "100 %" tras cuatro días de trabajo de los técnicos, ha informado hoy el delegado del Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía en Huelva, Francisco José Romero.
> 
> Romero ha señalado a los periodistas que la fuga que se produjo el miércoles por la tarde "está controlada al cien por cien", y ha apuntado que "hay una pequeña fuga pero ya existente antes de que se produjera la importante que ocasionó la emergencia".
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (23-may-2017),Jonasino (24-may-2017),perdiguera (23-may-2017)

----------

